# تعريف USB-Serial Controller



## خالد البشير محمد (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عند توصيل التوتل استيشن بجهاز الكمبيوتر لايتم التعرف على usb ويطلب تثبيت USB-Serial Controller وcd التعريف ضاع فما العمل


----------



## talan77 (12 يناير 2011)

windows XP ? vista ? 7


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (12 يناير 2011)

اخى Talan77 شكرا لمرورك
الويندوز xp


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (13 يناير 2011)

تجدة فى المشاركات


----------



## mokalad25 (13 يناير 2011)

*جزاك خير*

:77::77::77::77::31::31::31::31::31::30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## medhat201090 (14 يناير 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (15 يناير 2011)

أخ صبحى السيد صبحى اى مشاركات


----------



## sabryano (15 يناير 2011)

جرب يا اخى هذا التعريف


----------



## mohamedazab (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هرجاب (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوريييييييييين


----------



## كبل (9 فبراير 2011)

دعوة صالحةhttp://www.4shared.com/file/_rcADl0V/Y-105_Driver_2.html


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## nourd77 (11 فبراير 2011)

Merci bcp


----------



## louki10 (13 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## engm_mustafa (6 أبريل 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wgh85 (2 يونيو 2011)

مشككووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المجد لنا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كبل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ولوعندك تعريف للxpنزله ثم اعمل updateمن devace manegerمن على جهاز الكمبيوتر وهي طريقة مجربة وصحيحة باذن الله


----------



## mechanical engin (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## abuhicham (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## maftah1 (28 يناير 2012)

التعريف أي جهاز total station


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (1 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

